# Pet snake names



## Harimoni Proudswift (May 7, 2018)

If I ever got a snake, he'd either be named Godric or Salazar. What names have you given your scaly friends?


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (May 7, 2018)

Harimoni Proudswift said:


> If I ever got a snake, he'd either be named Godric or Salazar. What names have you given your scaly friends?


_maculosa_ and _stimsoni. _


----------



## Bl69aze (May 7, 2018)

Morgan and peaches and george


----------



## Chris1 (May 7, 2018)

Started off naming them, Loki, Yani, Yindi, Nut, Ra, Bella, Bandit, Lu, Lily, Lrrrrr, Lurpak, Marge, and a bunch of un named ones cos I ran out of ideas,....


----------



## Abstractivity (May 7, 2018)

Named my Darwin Carpet 'Ciri', recently got a Albino Darwin and thinking of naming him something Norwegian Because he is so pale. Magnus popped to mind.


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 7, 2018)

We have a Darwin named Charlie (Charles Darwin)
A Coastal named Gaia
Pygmy banded pythons named "Dort & Lerves"because of a stupid facebook post where some idiot said his snakes ate dort and lerves (AKA dirt and leaves)dumb bastard couldn't even spell let alone know what his snakes eat
Blonde Mac with stripes named GT
Childrens python named Adam Ant (Antaresia)


----------



## Harimoni Proudswift (May 7, 2018)

For anyone who's run out of names for their scaly friends, here's a few you could use: "Roswell", "Anna-Conda", "Nugget", "Drake", "Merlin", "Nova", "Amazon", "Zippy", "Kraken" & "Grumpus".


----------



## Ropey (May 8, 2018)

All my dads pythons names are jo blake


----------



## Mick666 (May 8, 2018)

Bumble Bee, Honey Bee, Nugget, Arnie, Sandy, Cheddar, Rosetta, Rocket, Belle, Zelda, Mango, Tatts, Honey Bunny, Slinky, Sneaky, Cheeky, Pinky Pie, Two Face, Bane, Death Stroke, Batman, Geo, Burma, Sunshine


----------



## Kirk1701 (May 8, 2018)

Jörmungandr (or Pretzel for short lol)


----------



## ronhalling (May 8, 2018)

Mine get their names from the spice rack depending on their color, i.e Cinnamon, Saffron, Jasmine etc






*( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling-*


----------



## Bl69aze (May 8, 2018)

ronhalling said:


> Mine get their names from the spice rack depending on their color, i.e Cinnamon, Saffron, Jasmine etc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are p%%nstar names! :’)


----------



## Shire pythons (May 8, 2018)

Most of my snakes names are like jzeb16m1 jzeb16f2 pbhp17m etc .. witha few exceptions like ragnar and floki and talkamar


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (May 8, 2018)

ronhalling said:


> Mine get their names from the spice rack depending on their color, i.e Cinnamon, Saffron, Jasmine etc
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salt, Pepper, Tarragon, Chilli etc etc. On the same lines as you Ron.

Ran out of spices I liked so moved on a few times since then and now on Mythical Greek gods so long as I can pronounce them lol


----------



## Stompsy (May 8, 2018)

Winston, Ferguson, Romeo and Juliette (albino Darwin pair), Thrash, Flynn, Kaa. Those are just some I can remember. I haven’t named my current albinos as I’ll probably end up selling them. 

My lizards are Bonnie and Clyde, Harrison, Helix and Enki. Haven’t yet named the new skinks, nor my Pink Tongue babies.


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 8, 2018)

my son has named some of his reptiles using Norse Mythology; 1 eyed western bluey=Odin + Beowulf,Sigi,Gaahl.
We also have Frillies named Freyr and Frigg


----------



## DottyMiner (May 8, 2018)

80's Wrestler. "Jake the Snake"


----------



## Buggster (May 9, 2018)

Favourite name I have is my Diamond python ‘Merlin’ since he *magically* appeared xD


----------



## Snapped (May 9, 2018)

Mick666 said:


> Bumble Bee, Honey Bee, Nugget, Arnie, Sandy, Cheddar, Rosetta, Rocket, Belle, Zelda, Mango, Tatts, Honey Bunny, Slinky, Sneaky, Cheeky, Pinky Pie, Two Face, Bane, Death Stroke, Batman, Geo, Burma, Sunshine



Great names, but love Death Stroke...what's the story behind that one?


Mine are: Murray Darling - Monster (cause he was my first snake and being a 4yo already, was huge when I got him)
RSP - was originally 'Dexter' then became Bitey McBiteface
Albino Darwin - Noodle 
Banded Pygmy Stimson's - Precious


----------



## Blighty (May 9, 2018)

I couldn't think of a name for my Stimson's Python... So an elderly coworker that misheard me and thought it was called a *Simpson's *Python decided she was going to name it "_Simmo_."

.... I still haven't corrected her.


----------



## Lanea (May 10, 2018)

My GTP is NEO
My Spotted is RORY
My Albino Darwin is CLEOPATRA 
My Coastal Carpet is ARCHIE 

When I get my Roughie he / she will be BYRON


----------



## Mick666 (May 10, 2018)

Death Stroke, Bane, and Two Face are all batman characters, my son named them, and batman.


----------



## vampstorso (May 10, 2018)

I used to have Elle and Dominic the diamonds.

Ms Red the redbelly,

And currently the scrub is named Blade hahaha
Started off as a joke but it's just stuck. 

Should call him Depends, because you'd think he was incontinent by how much he loves peeing on you.


----------



## ronhalling (May 15, 2018)

And the terrible thing is because snakes don't have ears it does not matter what we call them they ain't gunna come when we call them........

*





( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling-*
[doublepost=1526349341,1526348620][/doublepost]@Bl69aze it might be my advancing age but you totally lost me with this lol

"These are p%%nstar names! :’)"



*




( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling-*


----------

